# Boxed, Tray, Retail ???? suche Antworten



## Malex (14. Januar 2005)

Waiß jemand van euch wos dr unterschied zwi boxed u. tray is ?


----------



## tombinet (14. Januar 2005)

Malex am 14.01.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Waiß jemand van euch wos dr unterschied zwi boxed u. tray is ?



Na klar:
Boxed = CPU inkl. Standard Lüfter den der CPU Hersteller beilegt (reicht zwar aus, ist aber nix dolles) - das ganze eben in ner schönen Box.

Tray = nur die CPU.


----------



## INU-ID (14. Januar 2005)

Malex am 14.01.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Waiß jemand van euch wos dr unterschied zwi boxed u. tray is ?




Also als ich vor paar Tagen meine CPU bei Alternate gekauft hab sagte man mir das AMD auf Boxed CPUs 3 Jahre Garantie gibt und ohne Lüfter (Tray) nur 2 Jahre.

INU.ID


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2005)

INU-ID am 14.01.2005 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Malex am 14.01.2005 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amd gibt dir sowieso nur garantie, wenn du den als amd boxed zertifizierten kühler mit original wärmeleitpad verwendest, also ****** drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2005 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 14.01.2005 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




boxed => 3 jahre garantie, sofern man auch brav den boxed-lüfter benutzt.
tray => 2 jahre gesetzliche gewährleistung wie bei einem normalen produkt, also 6 monate garantie und den rest normale gewährleistung mir beweislastumkehr


aber: falls von anfang an was an der CPU sein sollte, dann ist die mit hoher sicherheit schon am anfang auch defekt. dass man ne tray kauft und die dann trotz korrekter behandlung garantiefall-mäßig erst nach zB einem jahr defekt geht ist äußerst selten.


----------

